# Videos of me this weekend at a talent competition.



## Chris Feener (Sep 26, 2006)

Just thought I'd share some videos of me performing at a talent competition this past weekend in Harbour Grace, NL. I played Thursday night along with 15other competitors, they then selected 8 which would compete on Sunday night. I made it through, unfortunately it was just me and seven female singers (I guess, it's not THAT unfortunate ) But anyway, here's some videos. Night one I just had to perform one song, so I made a medley of all the things I figured people would know well, with the exception of an original tune which I started out with. That song is what got me to night two, I then performed it again along with my own version of an old Irish American tune called "Oh Danny Boy".

Medley (Night 2)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBimnXoAdHc

Medley (Night 1, Didn't play as well IMO)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mn49USTDEPA

Oh Danny Boy (Night 2)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7suUQAutHU

P.S: There was one winner and one runner-up, I'm happy that I got runner-up, I got a plack. The grand prize however, was a plack, $250 and a trip to Edmonton, Alberta to compete in the nationals. DAMN! aha.


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 26, 2006)

I really like the songs you picked in the first vid.

Havn't gotten to the second one yet.


----------



## Vince (Sep 26, 2006)

Some great playing there man! Love the Family Guy reference 

Your alternate picking is very clean. Great job!


----------



## Ken (Sep 26, 2006)

Very cool


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 26, 2006)

Cool stuff!


----------



## Nik (Sep 26, 2006)

Saw these on the DT forums. Amazing as usual, Chris!


----------



## Mark. A (Sep 27, 2006)

Fuck dude, you rip!


----------



## Michael (Sep 27, 2006)

Great playing, man! I really liked the first one, the Family Guy part was awesome.


----------



## Jeff (Sep 27, 2006)

How the hell did you just get runner-up? Awesome playing!! So as a parting gift, did you get one of the 7 female singers? 

*EDIT*

I just realized that's a K7 you're playing. Isn't it ironic that Munky couldn't hope to play it as well as you do, yet it's _his_ signature guitar?


----------



## Vince (Sep 27, 2006)

Jeff said:


> I just realized that's a K7 you're playing. Isn't it ironic that Munky couldn't hope to play it as well as you do, yet it's _his_ signature guitar?



 exactly! Chris, this is an excellent performance!


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 27, 2006)

Sweet playing dude  Zang!


----------



## Seedawakener (Sep 27, 2006)

was awesome, I could never do that! great!


----------



## Chris Feener (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks alot guys!


----------



## Drew (Sep 27, 2006)

You know, it's really a pity about that gawdawful K7 inlay, because those things really do look awesome under stage lighting. 

And your playing is fucking spot-on, dude.


----------



## Shaman (Sep 27, 2006)

Awesome!

It seems you were really enjoying being up there


----------



## Jeff (Sep 27, 2006)

Drew said:


> You know, it's really a pity about that gawdawful K7 inlay, because those things really do look awesome under stage lighting.
> 
> And your playing is fucking spot-on, dude.



Dude, I'd totally dig the inlay if my name was:


Kevin
Kyle

Other than that, I don't get what it stands for. Oh wait.....I get it.  I love the Blade Grey. That's F'ing smooth.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Sep 27, 2006)

Crazy train and family guy FTW!


----------



## technomancer (Sep 27, 2006)

WOW! Awesome performance!


----------



## Chris (Sep 28, 2006)

Those were absolute excellent bro.


----------



## Ancestor (Sep 28, 2006)

Nice going. I listened to the first and third and I enjoyed them both. You gave a great performance.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 28, 2006)

I'll add my praise. Very, very, excellent.


----------



## Samer (Sep 28, 2006)

great playing man, spot on! Left you a +Rep


----------



## Oguz286 (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow Chris, excellent performance man! You play very clean, awesome bro \m/


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 6, 2006)

dude absolutely loved it.

very clean and smooth - very nice chops man


----------



## telecaster90 (Oct 13, 2006)

Awesome, awesome vids!


----------



## tehk (Oct 13, 2006)

Phenomenal performence Chris! Your tone, style, and chops are absolutely amazing. Keep up the great work and its really unfortunate you didn't place first. However you should pride yourself on all these compliments and the fact that you're probably one of those youtube famous people lol.


----------



## Haunted (Oct 14, 2006)

I guess hard work really pays off! WOW, great playing, love the guitar, and the tone rox! how long have you been playing?


----------



## Chris Feener (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks alot guys. I'm 18 now; I got my first guitar when I was 8 but never really got into it until I hit probebly grade 7 or 8. Been crazy into it ever since!

Again, the tone is just coming from a PODxt into my 30 year-old Fender 4x10 combo. Pretty messed rig, but it gets the job done.


----------



## Pauly (Oct 19, 2006)

What everyone else said, good to see a K7 played properly!


----------



## Mark. A (Oct 20, 2006)

Just saw this...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CefY9xoY07g&mode=related&search=


----------



## Maxingwell (Nov 8, 2006)

wow - I'm blown away. Really clean alternate picking and great choice of tunes. Family Guy was ace!


----------



## jasonmwnf (Nov 16, 2006)

ok, holy crap...first let me say that i'm new to this site and it rocks. Chris your playing on that was crazy! i nearly had a heart attack when i realized that you live in NL too! might you be the dude i've been looking for to play all my fav dream theater songs with? (i'm a drummer aswell as guitarist). I've been trying to get someone to jam paradigm shift with me but cant find a guitarist who can play that opening lick. haha. Check your pms dood. again, LOVED it...


----------

